# Leak In Shower/tub Flows Toward Fridge



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Everybody,

While camping in Natural Bridge, VA this past weekend, I experienced a leak when using the shower. The water actually flowed outside of the bathroom from under the wall that the shower/tub controls are installed. The water is what I would consider a sizable amount. My concern is that there is not anyway for me to see where the leak is coming from. On our previous trip as my wife was following behind me in another car, she noticed that there was some water coming out from the underbelly, so it is possible that this leak has been occurring, but do to a pretty unlevel sight and a slight lean on the camper that the water flowed into the camper rather than down to the underbelly.

Anybody else have this problem? I am considereing removing the panel to assist in discovering the problem but I just am not sure how to 1. take it off and 2. how to put it back once I take it off.

I have made an appointment with the dealership to have them look at it, but I hate taking it up there if it is something I can fix myself. I am still under warranty so any repairs will be on their dime, it's just the inconvenience of getting it there. Plus we are camping starting on Wednesday night through Sunday and really enjoy using our own shower!

As always thanks for your help! All of you folks are great!!

Jason


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Jason,

Last year I noticed moisture on the bathroom floor of our 26RS, it wasn't a lot but I new something was going on. I pulled off both access covers (one under the shower in bath and one outside the bath on the wall opposite the oven) and discovered a connection that dripped when the pump was on.

From there it was a pretty easy fix, now I include this in my annual check list- pull the panels and tighten all connections.

Hopefully yours will be as easy a fix.

Good Luck!

-Matt

BTW- My access panels come off easily with a square tip screw driver, one screw in each corner.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Matt, et. al,

When you say access panels what are you referring to. I removed the small may 6X6 panel that allows visual access only to the pipes and connections behind the shower knobs, but I can't get a hand in there and still see in there.

Should I have another access panel? Thanks

Jason


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jason,

If your 28RS-S is like our 28RS-DS (and I'm sure it is), you will only have one access panel (on the front of the tub, near the plumbing end). It is very easy to remove / replace with a phillips screwdriver.

Once you have the cover removed, you will have good access to all the tub plumbing. We had the same problem on ours when it was new. It just turned out to be a loose hose fitting at the tub/shower diverter. About a one minute fix once you identify it.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If the 6x6 panel in the front of the tub is not enough the entire panel can be removed without too much grief. When you remove the 6x6 you will find build debris so once that is cleaned out you should be able to see everything. Also leak check by touch, you do not need to see the leak if you can feel it.

I would suspect the tub drain as the cause of this leak, the fittings are in a tight location and it can be a bit tough to get any twist on the fittings. As I have mentioned before you may need someone in the shower moving around to actually get it to leak.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Andy,

My hole behind the 6X6 panel is only about a 3 1/2 in rough-edged circular shaped hole. And your right, there is a ton of building debri in that space, its nasty!! I might take my Dremel and make a better cut and maybe get a little more access. I'll check the drain, but my only thinking that it isn't that is because I can see what appears like a water stain, where water has run down the interior part of the wall panel. However, to add some validity that it may be the drain, that would explain why my wife might have seen water run out from underneath the camper.

I'll try to check more tonight! Thanks! Any more advice would be great!

Jason


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I used a box cutter to open the hole as mine was also just a very ruff cutout.

If you can see water stains on the wall then it could also be the faucet extension gasket not sealing and water that runs down the front wall of the shower.


----------



## evansfam (Jul 6, 2005)

I had the same problem. Turned out to be a loose connection from where the shower hose is connected to the underside of the faucet in the shower. The water flowed fine but when I pulled the knob up to use the shower head, the water was going everywhere to include between the wall and down towards the fridge. Good luck


1stTimeAround said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> While camping in Natural Bridge, VA this past weekend, I experienced a leak when using the shower. The water actually flowed outside of the bathroom from under the wall that the shower/tub controls are installed. The water is what I would consider a sizable amount. My concern is that there is not anyway for me to see where the leak is coming from. On our previous trip as my wife was following behind me in another car, she noticed that there was some water coming out from the underbelly, so it is possible that this leak has been occurring, but do to a pretty unlevel sight and a slight lean on the camper that the water flowed into the camper rather than down to the underbelly.
> 
> ...


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Mine was leaking too and it appeared to be coming from the underside but after further investigation I discovered that if the camper was even slightly tilted towards the center of the trailer water would work its way down the crack between the surround and the tub until it got to the edge and then it would run behind the trim and appear to be coming from under it. I siliconed the outside corner so it would divert it back into the tub and that took care of it.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Interesting. I had the same situation, but I have the angular shower not a tub. It happened after my daughter's shower but not after mine (following hers).

I just assumed she had done something with the hanging shower head or something like that, since it hadn't happened on the 6 showers prior to hers or the one after.

Maybe this weekend I'll take a peek behind the access panels and make sure everythig is kosher.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

check in the corners of the tub, where the surround meets it.

In the gap, you may be able to see the screw heads that hold the tub in place. Mine is cracked around the screw head, and the corner angles toward the wall a bit so water heads for the crack. After a shower or two, I see a wet wall near the sofa. I believe that is my leak source. Maybe that is yours too.

I may be able to silicone the screw head right through the gap.


----------



## ltdude2u (Jul 9, 2005)

Had a leak in mine...trailer was not totally level and the shower head hit the side...leak was in corner where enclosure and surrond meet...put a little caulk and all has been good....and it did run under wall


----------

